# Surgery completed and recovering



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just to let ya'll know that I had my surgery on August 15th and I'm back home now. I had my entire thyroid removed along with one bad parathyroid.

The thyroid was much larger than the scans indicated. My right side had a nodule that was shifting my esophagus and the lobe was so large that it extended down to my collar bone. The left side was removed because of the 3 nodules - could cause me problems later. I had a parathyroid adenoma - upper left. He said that the tumor was about the size of a grape (largest he had ever taken out). I'm a little sore - but not as bad as I thought it would be. I'm taking percocet for the pain (mostly for the stiffness and the bruising around the sight). I have a follow up in a week to have the tape removed and find out the biopsy results (routine). He didn't want to start on the thyroid replacement medicine until then. 100 mcg of levothyroxine - I have a follow up with my endo about 3 weeks after that.

I wanted to thank all of you for being so supportive in this very trying time for me. Its nice to know that there are people out there that still care.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yay! I'm so glad it went well and you got that beast out!

Remember to take it easy and pamper yourself so that you recover as fast as possible.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow - congrats for getting this behind you! It is clear that you made the right decision.

That's a good decision to not start your replacement meds until after you get your pathology results.

Not knowing your age, size, activity level, etc., I'm tempted to suggest that you see if you can talk them into starting you on a slightly higher dose. Might be worth giving it a try, but 100 isn't a terrible starting point.

Pamper yourself and get plenty of rest! :hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck, take it easy & all the best to you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear it weren't well. Take care!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

So encouraging to hear that everything went well for you! On toward healing!


----------



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm so glad everything went well. My surgery is this Friday and I'm a little nervous. Today was my last day of work and going to get my house cleaned and grocery shopping done. 
My thyroid is so enlarged it gives me problem sleeping on my back. I can see it
getting bigger since a few weeks ago. I will be just glad it's coming out soon. There is a nodule on the right side, but I don't want to worry about that until I have too.

TT 8/24


----------



## Andy21 (Aug 9, 2012)

laliwheels said:


> I'm so glad everything went well. My surgery is this Friday and I'm a little nervous. Today was my last day of work and going to get my house cleaned and grocery shopping done.
> My thyroid is so enlarged it gives me problem sleeping on my back. I can see it
> getting bigger since a few weeks ago. I will be just glad it's coming out soon. There is a nodule on the right side, but I don't want to worry about that until I have too.
> 
> TT 8/24


are you getting all of yours out or half Lali? Im nervous too if it's worth anything hugs2


----------



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes, I'm getting it all out. I told the doctor to save it for me so I can see it. I want to see what has caused me so many problems.

Andi, when is your surgery?


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

How big was it?

Did the surgeon remove the other size because the nodules were simply there, or because they looked suspicious?

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tess13 said:


> Just to let ya'll know that I had my surgery on August 15th and I'm back home now. I had my entire thyroid removed along with one bad parathyroid.
> 
> The thyroid was much larger than the scans indicated. My right side had a nodule that was shifting my esophagus and the lobe was so large that it extended down to my collar bone. The left side was removed because of the 3 nodules - could cause me problems later. I had a parathyroid adenoma - upper left. He said that the tumor was about the size of a grape (largest he had ever taken out). I'm a little sore - but not as bad as I thought it would be. I'm taking percocet for the pain (mostly for the stiffness and the bruising around the sight). I have a follow up in a week to have the tape removed and find out the biopsy results (routine). He didn't want to start on the thyroid replacement medicine until then. 100 mcg of levothyroxine - I have a follow up with my endo about 3 weeks after that.
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you for being so supportive in this very trying time for me. Its nice to know that there are people out there that still care.


Tess; it is soooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and I am glad this is behind you now. You had a worrisome situation and I sure do hope pathology comes back good.

You must let us know when you can.


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you got it out & are doing good!! Here's to healthy pain free days now! :hugs:

Thanks for posting, it's reassuring to hear that surgery went well, I'll be there in a couple months.


----------



## Andy21 (Aug 9, 2012)

laliwheels said:


> Yes, I'm getting it all out. I told the doctor to save it for me so I can see it. I want to see what has caused me so many problems.
> 
> Andi, when is your surgery?


My surgery is on the 31st in 8 days, so yeah a bit worried although after seeing Texaschicks report I feel a little better lol. Just trying to think ahead about the kinds of scar healing things to buy I heard bio-oil is good. It's hard for me to figure it all out cause number 1 im a guy and hopeless with this kinda thing number 2 im in Australia so lots of the terminology is different for those chemist products for scar healing etc etc etc. I'm also hearing about Calcium stuff that now apparently we need to supplement :/ Does the list ever end XD


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Tess, I am so happy for you! You take care and
get plenty of rest! You will be in my prayers. God bless you!


----------

